# Which is best?



## cyberchaser76 (Mar 29, 2007)

*Would anyone kindly tell me which printers are the best of the inkjet printers? I was gonna purchase this T-jet 3 shirt printer. Is this amongst or one of the best inkjet printers out there? Could you please let me know before I go and get this machine. Also, I believe silkscreen will become more and more obsolete in time. This is why I want to purchase an inkjet printer. Does this sound right to anyone? *

*regards,*
*Eric *


----------



## perrolocodesigns (Oct 24, 2006)

I have not bought a DTG printer yet but from the research I've done the Brother DTG would be my choice. It won't print white ink, but for light shirts it does a nice job. 

I'm a screen printer (very small company) that does a lot of smaller orders that the bigger printers won't touch. I agree that screen printing, on the level I do it anyway, will become obsolete within ten years, but for large volume and specialty printing it will be around forever. The advances in DTG and plastisol transfers has been amazing over the past few years. I am thinking about converting my busniess from screen printing. You can read my ideas in this thread http://www.t-shirtforums.com/screen-printing/t15568.html#post98805


----------



## SuddenUrge (Mar 26, 2007)

I currently own a T-Jet2 prints great on lights. There is a learning curve for printing onto darks as far as the pretreatment etc but was rather short if you take the time to practice at it abit. I was able to produce quality washfast dark garments within 2 weeks without any problems. 

From what I understand printing white ink with any of the current DTG units out there involes a learning curve of sorts on the pretreatment. Well short of the Kornit. 

If I had to do it again I'd probably go with the same choice on manufacturer again as Ive had few issues and the ones where I've needed help their tech monkies have been able to hold my hand through


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

cyberchaser76 said:


> *Would anyone kindly tell me which printers are the best of the inkjet printers? I was gonna purchase this T-jet 3 shirt printer. Is this amongst or one of the best inkjet printers out there? Could you please let me know before I go and get this machine. Also, I believe silkscreen will become more and more obsolete in time. This is why I want to purchase an inkjet printer. Does this sound right to anyone? *
> 
> *regards,*
> *Eric *


Everyone is going to have different opinions on which is "best". There's not really any objective "best" that is true for everyone.

You can read other members opinions on which they prefer and their experiences with the different models by reading through some of the DTG related posts here:

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/direct-garment-dtg-inkjet-printing/t13990.html

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/direct-garment-dtg-inkjet-printing/t14485.html

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/direct-garment-dtg-inkjet-printing/t13401.html

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/direct-garment-dtg-inkjet-printing/t11437.html

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/direct-garment-dtg-inkjet-printing/t11042.html

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/direct-garment-dtg-inkjet-printing/t5390.html

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/direct-garment-dtg-inkjet-printing/t8325.html


----------



## csquared (Sep 8, 2006)

Rodney is right on... if you want to give us more info we could help with what is right for you... how much are you looking to spend....what type of printing are you going to be doing....how much space is available...do you want to print on dark and light shirts or just light....


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> Also, I believe silkscreen will become more and more obsolete in time. This is why I want to purchase an inkjet printer. Does this sound right to anyone?


I don't think screen printing will be "obsolete" any time soon. My guess is that it's years and years away. DTG definitely has a niche that it can serve, but it's not really a replacement for screen printing.


----------



## cyberchaser76 (Mar 29, 2007)

*T-jet 3*

*Is the T-jet 3 DTG inkjet printer any good? Im new to this and Im trying to purchase or lease a DTG printer. Of all the many of them, which one is the most popular by merit? Could anyone tell me please?  *


----------



## csquared (Sep 8, 2006)

I have used the T-jet3 and own a T-jet2 and I love them, it fits well with my business model. I like the t3 because it is a significant speed boost from the tjet2 and has the extra line of white for a more solid white print in one pass. As for popularity it would be hard to argue against the T-jet as it has sold over 3,000 units which is an industry leading amount.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

*Re: T-jet 3*



cyberchaser76 said:


> *Is the T-jet 3 DTG inkjet printer any good? Im new to this and Im trying to purchase or lease a DTG printer. Of all the many of them, which one is the most popular by merit? Could anyone tell me please?  *


You're going to have to research some of the threads I linked to. 

It wouldn't do you justice to just say, yes, it's good, go buy it. Or no, it sucks, don't buy it 

If you read through the threads I linked to above, you'll see both good and bad experiences with the t-jet line of machines. You'll see what things can make your experience with the machine easier and what things to avoid. 

It's a big purchase, so it's best to do all the research and reading that you can. And then after that, you should see the machine in person and ask lots of questions (reading the threads will give you questions to ask). See the machine in action. Then go see other machines in action. 

I don't think there's going to be any quick and easy answers on this one, only shared experiences from both sides of the fence.


----------

